# best emergency care?



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

if i had a DIRE emergency, which hospital in cairo would be the most likely to save me?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am sure that is a question no one could answer... other than saying you must go to a private hospital.


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

meb01999 said:


> if i had a DIRE emergency, which hospital in cairo would be the most likely to save me?


Only God. You are in Egypt my friend, Not Europe or USA.


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

One cannot generalise. That is important to know, but my wife died in front of my eyes here in Maadi. Her Egyptian death certificate said she died from a heart attack. Back home the authorities wanted an autopsy and I found out she died from a Pulmonary embolism. Her heart was fine. The point is emergency medicine and facilities is not that great.

There are good hospitals (well, maybe just o/k, coming to think of it), but they will do for those little things. As Salam Int springs to mind, I use it because it close by, but more importantly because they provide you with a English speaking person to walk the walk with you which is kind if important, otherwise huge misunderstandings can occur!


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

gerhardme1954 said:


> One cannot generalise. That is important to know, but my wife died in front of my eyes here in Maadi. Her Egyptian death certificate said she died from a heart attack. Back home the authorities wanted an autopsy and I found out she died from a Pulmonary embolism. Her heart was fine. The point is emergency medicine and facilities is not that great.
> 
> There are good hospitals (well, maybe just o/k, coming to think of it), but they will do for those little things. As Salam Int springs to mind, I use it because it close by, but more importantly because they provide you with a English speaking person to walk the walk with you which is kind if important, otherwise huge misunderstandings can occur!


I am Sorry to hear that Gerhard.Fact is , the medicine field and Health care isnt that great here in Egypt and if they fail to diagnose , its just a heart attack or something else and they move on. i am terribly sorry for your loss. May She rest in Peace.

I'd personally stick with the Hospitals and doctors the Embassy advises , i am sure they have done their researches in that matter


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't know which part of Cairo you are in, but in heliopolis cleopatra hospital is decent.


----------

